# Swimming confusion



## SB2015 (May 15, 2016)

I am currently enrolled for an intensive swim session each Sunday.
Last week set a 50% TBR one hour before! ate an apple 30 minutes before with 50% reduction
Started swim at 8.5 and monitored every 10 lengths and stayed in 8s and finished at 8.5.
A. It high I know but thought it would fall after as muscles topped up so went back to 100% basal.  However rose to 14.8 after the class, and corrections did not seem to have an impact for at least two hours.

Just done another session 
TBR 50% one hour before again and did not snack before.(took juice with me in case)
Started T 10.5 and Roseup throughout session!  (No idea why from that level)
Any ideas?


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2016)

Well you have to start TBRs - or permanently alter basal rates if you happen to be doing that - at least 2 hours before you start to drop or increase so 1 hour before isn't soon enough.  I believe you do get worse spikes if you weren't pretty well 'cock on' before you start the exercise - but I'm no expert here since I am rarely energetic!  LOL


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2016)

I went out on my peddle bike on Sunday. 6.1 before going ( had apple)  4.2 when came back.  Did about 5mile with reduced basal on pump 20%.  Everyone different & good luck with the swimming.


----------

